
Generative Art with CSS (2019) - bryanrasmussen
https://generative-art-with-css.commons.host/
======
kanobo
Codepen Links for the curious:

[https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/ZqbVVL](https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/ZqbVVL)

[https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/wZJqNK](https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/wZJqNK)

[https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/Lwyjxd](https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/Lwyjxd)

[https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/YoqWeR](https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/YoqWeR)

~~~
totetsu
>[https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/Lwyjxd](https://codepen.io/yuanchuan/pen/Lwyjxd)
This is perfect for my SG1 inspired reskin of webwormhole p2p file transfer
project.

------
spankalee
Another awesome generative art web component, inspired by <css-doodle> is
<shader-doodle>: [https://github.com/halvves/shader-
doodle](https://github.com/halvves/shader-doodle)

It's basically a ShaderToy that you can easily drop on a page. Some examples
here: [https://shader-doodle-overview.glitch.me/](https://shader-doodle-
overview.glitch.me/)

------
memco
I love articles like this! This reminds me of an article from back in the day
on using multiple backgrounds to create a non-repeating infinite tiling image.
It used varying ratios to make it possible to use a specific set of sprites to
create variance. Sadly, can't find it anymore. It was about 15 years ago in
the A List Apart heyday.

~~~
artboomy
This is probably not that article you referring to, but similar one:
[https://www.sitepoint.com/the-cicada-principle-and-why-it-
ma...](https://www.sitepoint.com/the-cicada-principle-and-why-it-matters-to-
web-designers/)

~~~
memco
Yes, thanks for digging it up!

------
tomcam
Gorgeous, thank you. To me this is generative art for people who don’t like
generative art. Most generative art doesn’t strike me as beautiful, but many
of these creations do. It’s also a good way to learn CSS graphics painlessly.

------
mazteraz9
This is super neat and appealing. Thank you for sharing!

------
iaml
This is insane! Amazing work

------
itisame
no fiddle :/ ?

